# Tent vs Hammock



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I recently saw an ad for what I thought to be a pretty expensive piece of camping/backpack gear and I got to thinking, Am I missing something here?

What are the advantages to a hammock over a tent?

Must admit, I' ve never spent much time in hammocks other than the occasional nap. My grandson gave one a try but went back to a tent mostly because of always trying to find a good place to hang the thing up and it was cold as heck. He had a good quality hammock, sleeping bag, underpad and other accouterments, etc. Basically, he would have to put up the equivalent to a tent to cover his sleeping area to keep him and his stuff dry in stormy weather so he figured he might as well just put up a tent and sleep in it.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I went on an overnight scouting / backpacking trip with some friends a couple of years ago. Rather than taking a tent, and being in July I took a hammock. I had no hammock experience up to that point, and I will have no hammock experience after it! I didn't sleep at all! Too uncomfortable.. I picked up a super lightweight tent and Klymit sleeping pad... That goes in its place now.. No issues sleeping in this set-up.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've personally never done the hammock route. I know people love them, though. Maybe I ought to try it. I do worry that it limits where I camp for a night over a tent, however. If I'm above the tree line for a night, a hammock doesn't do me much good.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My son things the hammocks are pretty cool... myself, I'm sleeping in the trailer with the AC / Heater depending on time of year. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

OHHH, here's a topic I can sink my teeth into.

I do both, but last year I switched to hammock camping. Especially in the mountains, which obviously we have a lot of here.

In terms of weight, once you have the appropriate gear, it's sixes as to which is lighter or heavier.

In terms of mountain hunting, where flat spots aren't widely available, where you have lots of quakies and pines, you can't beat the versatility of a hammock. With a hammock, I can camp almost anywhere. Hike a ridge line, drop down, and camp a few hundred yards from the top right on a slope. No problem.

One area I was hunting last year, that's exactly what I did, i camped right on slope, 100 yards from the ridge back, and every morning id hike up the 100 yards, walk the 1mile along the ridge back, then drop down into the area on the other side of the ridge i was working. (wind was always swirling, there was a saddle i was focused on)

If your just camping, and want to avoid people, its the same deal. Scouting, id take a trail, then bushwack a 1/4 mile up the mountain, and camp right between some pines. Awesome stealth camp.

Did the same thing with the extended archery area, only in reverse. Camped right where I was glassing about 1/4 mile down from the ridge back, overlooking a bowl, it was sweet.

What got me away from tents, was having to backpack 2 miles further then I wanted to because I couldn't find a decent place to setup a tent camp.

The thing with hammocks, is you have to do it right. There's a right way to string up your hammock, a right way to lay in it, a right way to insulate it so your not cooling like a hanging piece of meat, a right way to string your tarp ridgeline, etc. If you don't do it right it sucks balls. If you do it right, your far more comfortable then a tent, and you can camp in ALOT more places.

edit:
Two biggest pieces of advice ill give:

- When you string your hammock, but the end that your feet are going higher then your head. (yeah I know, sounds counter intuitive)
- Get an inflatable pad like a Klymit static V, or their specialized pad for hammocks (iv'e both), or an under quilt.
- Lay in the hammock at a diagonal. it's called an "asymmetrical lay", this keeps you from hyper extending your knees and with the right hammock, your practically laying flat.

Ok, that's three. Been tent camping all my life, tried hammock camping last year and the versatilty to camp anywhere has made me a fan.

Edit 2:
A picture is worth a 1000 words.

https://www.bitchute.com/video/lNCRUN8dz3Ds/


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I just ordered this puppy this morning in multicam:




https://www.ddhammocks.com/us/product/dd-frontline-hammock-mc?from_cat=1

DD hammocks is a UK company apparently. Seems affordable, and better designed then some of the other US equivlant hammocks I was looking at in the same price point. I can't wait to try this puppy out this summer/fall. Beyond this, your going into the 200ish dollar range and up with these upscale specialized hammocks.

I've been using this hammock this last year. 
https://slumberjack.com/hover-screen-hammock/





I figured it was an OK hammock to try the whole hammock camping thing out with.

Both of these hammocks are "straight lay" hammocks, though I know with the SJK hammock you can get a somewhat asymmetrical lay in.

With straight lay hammocks, you'll want to put something under your knees to keep your legs from hyper extending. I usually have a compression/stuff sack in my pack with extra socks and a warm layer, and have been putting that under my knees. Works like a charm.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lone gave a great write up that I can’t say better. 

I just have a couple additional thoughts:

1- I carry an inflatable pillow for my hammock. I can’t sleep without the head support. 

2- an under quilt really helps keep you comfortable if it’s breezy out. But I generally just put my Klymit pad under me. Otherwise, I can get cold at night. 

3- I like to use a two person hammock because I can pull the sides over me like a cocoon to help hold in warmth. 

4- tree spacing really sets me up for comfort. I need to stretch out and not feel like I’m partially reclined for a good sleep. 

5- hanging a drip line from each tree strap helps keep condensation from running into the hammock. 

Definitely has advantages and disadvantage. Just boils down to what your needs are and your ability to pack gear.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Hammock guy here. My wife and I sleep out in the back yard quite often. We bought some hammock stands and when we travel, we like to take the hammocks and stay in KOA Campgrounds or some other camp ground. We sold our tent trailer a few years ago and have gone strictly to hammock camping. An under quilt is a must if you want to stay comfortable. No need to spend high dollars on a big name hammock. Mine have built in mosquito nets which make it more comfortable. There is a learning curve to comfort. My wife is 65 and I am 67 and we find we are very comfortable in our hammocks. Our grandkids think grandma and grandpa are a bit on the crazy side.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Here is our backyard hammock setup


----------

